# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > خبر: فروشگاه آنلاین موبایل با سورس(دانلود کن!)

## Imagine

*با سلام خدمت دوستان برنامه نویس . بنده از امروز عضو خانواده بزرگ انجمن برنامه نویس شدم. و باعث افتخار اینجانب است که در کنار اساتید بزرگ و کاربران توسعه دهنده و عاشق علم و تکنولوژی کامپیوتر به فعالیت می پردازم. دوستان دنیای کامپویتر و مخصوصاً اینترنت و برنامه های وبی به سرعت در حال پیشرفت هستند به طوری که برنامه نویسان و توسعه دهنده های بسیار زیاد و مشتاقی در سرتاسر جهان تمام وقت خود و یا بیشتر وقت خود و بهتر بگیم تمام توان خود را در راه پیشرفت و با نبوغ و خلاقیت صرف میکنند. امیدوارم ما نیز با تمام توان خود در این راه گام بر داریم و هیچگاه خدایی نکرده خسته و دلسرد نشیم. 


بنده در این ابتدای کارم یک فروشگاه آنلاین برای مثلاً کالای موبایل طراحی و برنامه نویسی کردم که امیدوارم مورد قبول دوستان و کسانی که مایلند یک سایت آماده با سورس کد را بررسی کنند و با معماری و ترکیب بندی قسمت های مختلف و هماهنگی بین آنها آشنا شوند مناسب است. امیدوادم کمک کوچکی کرده باشم. البته این فروشگاه هنوز بسیار جای پیشرفت دارد و صد البته دارای نواقص زیادی است که امیدوارم به یاری همدیگر اون رو گسترش دهیم و برنامه نویسان بزرگوار نکات لازم برای پیشرفت آن به اینجانب ابلاغ نمایند. 

از این پروژه می توانید انواع استفاده های لازم را ببرید


ابزارهای مورد نیاز برای اجرای پروژه:* *1- Visual Studio 2008 or 2005    *  *2- .NetFramwork 2.0 or 3.5        *  *3- SQL Server 2000                    *  *4- IIS6* *البته بهتره از وب سرور خود ویژوال استادیو استفاده کنید که راحتتر بتوانید سایت رو امتحان کنید.

هر سوالی و مشکلی در باره اجرای سایت داشتید اعلان کنید بنده با کمال میل جوابگو هستم.* *.

*  *از دوستان تقاضا دارم این پروژه رو مورد بررسی قرار داده و بنده را یاری نمایند و امیدوارم بتونیم این پروژه رو کاملتر کنیم. یعنی این میتونه یک هسته از یک فروشگاه کامل سایت باشه که همگی بتونیم اون رو ارتقا بدهیم.**
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


خبر:

  مژده: مستند سازی فروشگاه آنلاین موبایل زودتر از آنچه در نظر گرفته بودم آماده شد. این مستند  شامل 27 صفحه است که همانطور که وعده داده بودم شامل توضیح کامل قسمت های مختلف سایت و روابط بین اعضا با آن و بانک اطلاعاتی کلاً از ورود به سایت تا آخر که یک خرید انجام میشود است در ضمن کد کامل این پروژه رو هم به صورت یکجا و تفکیک شده برای هر صفحه در این مستند سازی گردآوری کردم که امیدوارم مورد توجه دوستان قرار گرفته و بهتر بتونن با سایت ارتباط برقرار کرده و از نظرات مفید و سازنده خود من  را بی نصیب نگذارند.


*

----------


## kezack

با تشكر از دوستمون كه زحمت كشيدي...
به  *خانواده بزرگ انجمن برنامه نویس خوش امديد*

----------


## salehbagheri

با تشکر فراوان از شما دوست عزیز!
1- سایت بسیار قشنگی داری!
2- قسمت جستجوی سایتت خیلی ساده و جالب بود!
3- سیستم فروش بسیار ساده و جالبی داشت!
ولی چند موضوع:
1- چرا برای ثبت نام کاربران از Membership خود Asp.net استفاده نکردی؟
2- چرا وقتی هر کاربر وارد اکانت خودش میشه هیچ علامتی مبنی بر ورود کاربر دیده نمیشه؟
3- قسمت مدیریت هم غیر قابل دسترس هست، چون هیچ کاربری قادر به ورود نیست!

در کل فروشگاه خوبی بود، ولی هنوز خیلی کارها مونده که باید انجام بدی! و امیدوارم به کمک برنامه نویسان محترم این سایت بتونی فروشگاهت رو تکمیل کنی!

----------


## Imagine

> با تشکر فراوان از شما دوست عزیز!
> 1- سایت بسیار قشنگی داری!
> 2- قسمت جستجوی سایتت خیلی ساده و جالب بود!
> 3- سیستم فروش بسیار ساده و جالبی داشت!
> ولی چند موضوع:
> 1- چرا برای ثبت نام کاربران از Membership خود Asp.net استفاده نکردی؟
> 2- چرا وقتی هر کاربر وارد اکانت خودش میشه هیچ علامتی مبنی بر ورود کاربر دیده نمیشه؟
> 3- قسمت مدیریت هم غیر قابل دسترس هست، چون هیچ کاربری قادر به ورود نیست!
> 
> در کل فروشگاه خوبی بود، ولی هنوز خیلی کارها مونده که باید انجام بدی! و امیدوارم به کمک برنامه نویسان محترم این سایت بتونی فروشگاهت رو تکمیل کنی!


*خواهش میکنم. ممنونم از نظرات سازنده ای که فرمودید. همانطور که گفتم سایت نواقصی داره که درصدد رفع آنها هستم. 
1- حق با شما است باید از membership خود ویژوال استادیو استفاد میکردم. ولی 
چون می خواستم خودم همه کارشو انجام بدم این کارو کردم البته تجربه من در این زمینه کم بود که وقتی بیشتر بررسی کردم دیدم فرقی نمیکند و بهتره از همون ممبر شیپ خود ویژوال استادیو کنم.
2- این موردی که عرض کردین جزء نواقص هست که انشاالله اون رو رفع میکنم.
3- برای ورود به قسمت مدیریت رمز آن admin و پسورد هم admin است.

با تشکر از شما کاربر گرامی که من را راهنمایی کردین.* :لبخند:

----------


## BraveMind

من نتونستم اون پروژه رو ران کنم از tableadapter ایراد میگیره میشه راهنمایی کنین که برا ران شدن بترتیب چکار کنم (من فقط ویندوز app) کار کردم

----------


## Imagine

تست کردن یک سایت برای تازه کاران یکم ممکنه مشکل ساز باشه چون نیاز به معلومات پایه در زمینه ویژوال استادیو، فایلهای asp.net و نحوه اجرا کردن آن توسط ویژوال استادیو داره. اما نگران نباشید :لبخند گشاده!:  من مراحل لازم را براتون به ترتیب می نویسم.

   1- فایل mobile.zip را از حالت فشرده خارج کرده و بر روی دسکتاپ کپی کنید.
   2- نیازمندیهای نرم افزاری که ذکر کردم رو حتماً نصب بکنید. یکبار دیگر تکرار میکنم که  :
    الف- ویژوال استادیو 2005 یا 2008. دقت کنید که اگر از نسخه های پایینتر استفاده میکنید باید حتماً کدها را توسط ویزاردهای مربوطه در VS آپدیت کنید.
       ب - sql server 2000 به صورت صحیح بر روی سیستم نصب شده باشد. و کانکشن آن هم بر روی Windows Default باشد.
        ج - دات نت فریمورک 2.0 یا بالاتر بر روی سیستم نصب باشد.

  3- خب حالا که همه چی نصبه ، در فایل mobil.zip ، پوشه onlineshop را باز کرده و فایل *Default.aspx.cs* را راست کلیک کرده و به وسیله VS  اون رو باز کنید. اگر کانکشن و تنضیمات SQLSERVER شما درست باشد صفحه اول سایت را ملاحضه خواهید کرد. 
  4 - هر کدوم از فایلهای ASPX را که خواستین می توانید در ویژوال استادیو باز کنید. 
نکته: دقت کنید که اگر به مشکل برخوردین کد درون فایلهای ASPX را تغییر ندین چون این فایلها کاملاً تست شده هستند.

----------


## salehbagheri

برادر عزیز Imagine! به نظر بنده فایل ارسالی خودتون را کمی اصلاح کنید تا بقیه کاربران که آشنایی زیادی با این قبیل مشکلات ندارند، بتونند به راحتی از ان استفاده کنند!

اصلاح:
فایل mdf یا همون پایگاه داده رو داخل پوشه App_Data درون سایت خود وارد کنید و سپس کانکشن آن را هم در فایل Web.Config بنویسید.

چون از این بابت مطمئنم که خیلی ها با این قضیه مشکل پیدا خواهند کرد!

----------


## kezack

با تشكر از دوست خوبم 
من خودم يك مبتدي هستم ولي
فكر كنم دوستان به مشكل بر بخورند بهتر باشه تا اينكه لقمه رو اماده در اختيارشون قرار بكيره اينجوري وقتي براي بعد يك همجنين 
   مشكلي برخوردن مي توانند به اسوني برنامه رو اجرا كنند منم بارها با برنامه هايي كه دوستان در همين بخش كذاشتم مشكل داشتم تا اينكه الان ...

1-يك سوال دارم ايا بهتر نيست بخش مديريت سايت از ديد كاربران جدا باشه منظورم منوي كه در سايت دوستمون بود يعني بخش 
مديريت .البته بكم اين سوالم كلي بود قصد انتقاد از كار خوب دوستمون ندارم

2-براي بخش مديريت سايت اين امكان رو نزاشتين كه بدون واردنكردن نام كاربري و رمزعبور ادمين به اون صفحات نره
3- ايا اجازه هست از قستي از برنامتون در برنامه هاي خودمون استفاده كنيم؟ واقعا صفحات خوبي درست كردين ممنون از كار خوبتون

----------


## peymannaji

بسیار عالی و ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدید  . و نیاز داره که روی اون کار بیشتری انجام بشه ....

موفق و پیروز باشید .

----------


## Imagine

> با تشكر از دوست خوبم 
> من خودم يك مبتدي هستم ولي
> فكر كنم دوستان به مشكل بر بخورند بهتر باشه تا اينكه لقمه رو اماده در اختيارشون قرار بكيره اينجوري وقتي براي بعد يك همجنين 
>    مشكلي برخوردن مي توانند به اسوني برنامه رو اجرا كنند منم بارها با برنامه هايي كه دوستان در همين بخش كذاشتم مشكل داشتم تا اينكه الان ...
> 
> 1-يك سوال دارم ايا بهتر نيست بخش مديريت سايت از ديد كاربران جدا باشه منظورم منوي كه در سايت دوستمون بود يعني بخش 
> مديريت .البته بكم اين سوالم كلي بود قصد انتقاد از كار خوب دوستمون ندارم
> 
> 2-براي بخش مديريت سايت اين امكان رو نزاشتين كه بدون واردنكردن نام كاربري و رمزعبور ادمين به اون صفحات نره
> 3- ايا اجازه هست از قستي از برنامتون در برنامه هاي خودمون استفاده كنيم؟ واقعا صفحات خوبي درست كردين ممنون از كار خوبتون


ممنونم از دوست خویم kezack و تشکر میکنم که با پیشنهادات سازنده خود مرا یاری می فرمایید بنده مشتاق پیشنهادات شما دوستان گرامی هستم و خوشحال هستم که ایرادات کار را مشخص میکنید. روی موارد 1 و 2 ای که ذکر فرمودید دارم کار میکنم که بتونم اشکالاتشو رفع کنم  و در مورد 3: شما صاحب اختیار هستین و می توانین به هر صورت که صلاح دانستین از محتوای سایت و کد آن استفاده بفرمایید. :لبخند:

----------


## jkr_20

این پروژه رو خودتون نوشتید؟
یا؟

----------


## amironline

خسته نباشي سايت جالبي بود
چندتا نكته به ذهنم رسيد 

صفحه ورود به بخش مدیریت به هيچ جايي لينك نداره يعني در صورت خروج از بخش مديريت يا عدم ورود مدير بايد از دكمه Back استفاده كرد

خط 27 فايل Login.aspx.cs بايد بصورت زير اصلاح بشه

Response.Redirect("Basket.aspx");

----------


## Imagine

*خبر:

دوستان برای آشنایی هر چه بیشتر کاربران با معماری سایت فروشگاه آنلاین و نحوه ارتباط قسمت های مختلف آن دارم روی مستند سازی اون کار میکنم. میخوام کسانی که مبتدی هستند (مثل خودم) با بررسی این مستندات به پیکر بندی سایت و ارتباط اون با sqlserver ، تعریف جداول محصولات، کاربران عضو شده و جدول سفارشات، نمودار DFD کاربر عضو شده با قسمت هایی که با آنها در تعامل است مثل جستجو در سایت، اضافه کردن محصول و  اضافه کردن سبد خریدو ... و همین مورد برای مدیر سایت پی ببرند و این یک نمونه مناسب از ارتباط قسمت های یک سایت یا معماری آن باشد.

///////تا شنبه فایل مستند سازی رو آپلود می کنم.////////////// 


*

----------


## BraveMind

> تست کردن یک سایت برای تازه کاران یکم ممکنه مشکل ساز باشه چون نیاز به معلومات پایه در زمینه ویژوال استادیو، فایلهای asp.net و نحوه اجرا کردن آن توسط ویژوال استادیو داره. اما نگران نباشید من مراحل لازم را براتون به ترتیب می نویسم.
> 
>    1- فایل mobile.zip را از حالت فشرده خارج کرده و بر روی دسکتاپ کپی کنید.
>    2- نیازمندیهای نرم افزاری که ذکر کردم رو حتماً نصب بکنید. یکبار دیگر تکرار میکنم که  :
>     الف- ویژوال استادیو 2005 یا 2008. دقت کنید که اگر از نسخه های پایینتر استفاده میکنید باید حتماً کدها را توسط ویزاردهای مربوطه در VS آپدیت کنید.
>        ب - sql server 2000 به صورت صحیح بر روی سیستم نصب شده باشد. و کانکشن آن هم بر روی Windows Default باشد.
>         ج - دات نت فریمورک 2.0 یا بالاتر بر روی سیستم نصب باشد.
> 
>   3- خب حالا که همه چی نصبه ، در فایل mobil.zip ، پوشه onlineshop را باز کرده و فایل *Default.aspx.cs* را راست کلیک کرده و به وسیله VS  اون رو باز کنید. اگر کانکشن و تنضیمات SQLSERVER شما درست باشد صفحه اول سایت را ملاحضه خواهید کرد. 
> ...


عزیز  - دیگه اینقدر هم مبتدی نیستم من پروژه جدید میسازم فایهها رو هم اضافه میکنم بعد ران که میکنم از using dsttuserstableadapter ایراد میگیره یعنی از dataset حالا چطوری اون رو تصحیح کنم

----------


## Imagine

دوست من شما پروژه جدید ایجاد نکن. فایل default رو با vs باز کن  بعد run کن وقتی صفحه اول اومد میتونی به تمام صفحه های سایت با کلیک کردن بر روی لینک ها دسترسی داشته باشی.
دیتا ست نباید مشکلی داشته باشه وقتی فضانام مربوطش using شده باشد. وقتی فایلهای پروژه جابجا بشند احتمالاً این مشکل پیش میاد.

----------


## BraveMind

این روش که شما فرمودین هم تست کردم ولی گزینه ران فعال نیست که من اجرا کنم

----------


## pishi-pishi

وقتی سایت را اجرا میکنم روی خط زیر خطا میدهد
<authentication mode="Windows"/>

----------


## Imagine

> این روش که شما فرمودین هم تست کردم ولی گزینه ران فعال نیست که من اجرا کنم


دوست من فایل (*Default.aspx*)  را تو vs باز کن قرار نیست دکمه run فعال باشه! دکمه کنار run که View in Browser است را کلیک کن.

----------


## BraveMind

پس اگه من خواستم خودم چیزی بهش اضافه کنم چی

----------


## Amir Taghavi

> پس اگه من خواستم خودم چیزی بهش اضافه کنم چی



vs رو بازکن و shift+alt+o رو بفشار! (File->Open Web Site)آدرس فولدر پروژه رو بهش بده.
Imagine عزیز یه solution می ساختی  :چشمک:

----------


## BraveMind

> vs رو بازکن و shift+alt+o رو بفشار! (File->Open Web Site)آدرس فولدر پروژه رو بهش بده.
> Imagine عزیز یه solution می ساختی


فایل sln بهاش نیست پس نمیشه

----------


## Amir Taghavi

> فایل sln بهاش نیست پس نمیشه


دل انگیز جان تست کن!
solution چیزی جز shortcut کارهایی که گفتم (و البته یه سری تنظیمات دیگه) نیست. یه solution رو با notepad باز کن ببین داستان چیه.

----------


## Imagine

*دوستان فایل sulotion رو که من نباید بسازم یا ساختنی نیست. این فایل رو خود ویژوال استادیو میسازه تا بتونه به برنامه نویس یا برنامه نویسانی که روی یک پروژه کار میکنند این امکان را بده که مستقیماً توی ویژوال استادیو پروژه خود رو load کنند. وقتی کل پروژه میخواد به یک کامپیوتر دیگه منتقل بشه فایلهای sulotion از بین میروند. فقط رو کامپیوتر مبداً هستند. ( البته این قضیه از نسخه 2005 به بعد ویژوال استادیو صحت دارد. نسخه های قبل اینطوری نبود )*


*اگه همون کاری رو که گفتم فقط انجام بدین همه چی درست میشه.*

----------


## Amir Taghavi

> *دوستان فایل sulotion رو که من نباید بسازم یا ساختنی نیست. این فایل رو خود ویژوال استادیو میسازه تا بتونه به برنامه نویس یا برنامه نویسانی که روی یک پروژه کار میکنند این امکان را بده که مستقیماً توی ویژوال استادیو پروژه خود رو load کنند. وقتی کل پروژه میخواد به یک کامپیوتر دیگه منتقل بشه فایلهای sulotion از بین میروند. فقط رو کامپیوتر مبداً هستند. ( البته این قضیه از نسخه 2005 به بعد ویژوال استادیو صحت دارد. نسخه های قبل اینطوری نبود )*
> 
> 
> *اگه همون کاری رو که گفتم فقط انجام بدین همه چی درست میشه.*


نمی دونم چرا یه مسئله به این کوچیکی رو اینقدر می پیچونید!

اینم از solution یی که با save all کردن پروزه ساخته میشه و در تمام pc ها هم قابل استفاده ست. فایل پیوست شده رو خارج ار فولدر پروژه و در کنار فولد OnlineShop قرارش بدید.

----------


## my_blithe

چندتا مشکل بجز چیزایی که دوستان گفتن:
1-از thumbnail نداری
2- پسورد به همون شکل اصلی در دیتابیس ذخیره می شه و رمزنگاری یا کدینگ نمی شه
3-نام گذاری تصاویرت برای ذخیره شدن خیلی بی منطق هست (نام های طولانی) که موتونی بجای این نام بلند کد محصول رو به اول نام عکس اضافه کنی.
4- اگر برای محصولاتت جزئیات بزاری یهتره
5- سبد خریدت رو به صورت پاپاپ یا توی یک پنجره جدید نشون بده

اما در کل فکر خوبی پشتش بوده یعنی خوب تونستی تحلیل کنی که چه چیزی می خوای البته یک چیزایی هم در این زمینه هست که دیگر دوستان گفتن.

----------


## Imagine

*مژده:

 مستند سازی فروشگاه آنلاین موبایل زودتر از آنچه در نظر گرفته بودم آماده شد. این مستند شامل 27 صفحه است که همانطور که وعده داده بودم شامل توضیح کامل قسمت های مختلف سایت و روابط بین اعضا با آن و بانک اطلاعاتی کلاً از ورود به سایت تا آخر که یک خرید انجام میشود است در ضمن کد کامل این پروژه رو هم به صورت یکجا و تفکیک شده برای هر صفحه در این مستند سازی گردآوری کردم که امیدوارم مورد توجه دوستان قرار گرفته و بهتر بتونن با سایت ارتباط برقرار کرده و از نظرات مفید و سازنده خود من را بی نصیب نگذارند.
در ضمن از تمام دوستان و اساتید محترمی که من را یاری فرمودند و نظرات سازنده در مورد این پروژه دارند کمال تشکر را دارم.
*

----------


## Imagine

دوستان بالاخره با زحمت فراوان تونستم مستند سازی فروشگاه رو انجام بدم. این میتونه برای معرفی کامل سایت به صورت فنی خیلی مفید باشه مثل نقشه سایت. 
امیدوارم مورد توجه کاربران  قرار بگیره و با معماری یک سایت فروش آنلاین آشنا بشوند.

از این لینک دانلود کنید.


*https://barnamenevis.org/attach...3&d=1222396138
*

----------


## jkr_20

به نظر من این پروژه رو آقای نورمحمدی نوشته و شما اونو به نام خودتون تو سایت گذاشتید بهتر بود نام ایشون رو هم میاوردید (از نظر اخلاقی گفتم)

----------


## BraveMind

من هم با زحمت فراوان تونستم ران کنم (افرین 100 آفرین 1300 آفرین نمرت 20 جاتم ته کلاس !!!! )

----------


## Imagine

> به نظر من این پروژه رو آقای نورمحمدی نوشته و شما اونو به نام خودتون تو سایت گذاشتید بهتر بود نام ایشون رو هم میاوردید (از نظر اخلاقی گفتم)


باشه، دست شما درد نکنه، آقای محمدی دیگه کیه. کی گفته این پروژه رو ایشون نوشته. معذرت میخوام شاید شما دارین اشتباه میکنین. 
یکی هم که میاد اینجوری یک پروژه ی آماده رو کامل با سورس در اختیار دیگران قرار میده باید اینجوری باهاش برخورد شه؟؟!!! به قول معروف بشکنه این دست که نمک نداره. اونوقت میگن چرا پیشرفت نمیکنیم. دوستان شما بگید من کار بدی کردم که یک سایت کامل و اماده و رو تازه مستند سازی هم کردم و در اختیار دیگران قرار دادم تا تونسته باشم کمکی کنم؟؟؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## jkr_20

بسیار خوب حتما من اشتباه کردم

----------


## yardel

سلام ،آقا دست شما درد نکنه ،زحمت کشید .
حالا اگر این پروژه رو شما نوشتید  یا کس دیگه مهم اینه که شما زحمت کشید اونو به ما دادید .مرسی
عزت شما مستعدام.

----------


## iman_ad

برای شروع خوبه ولی خیلی ابتدایی است اولین عیبی که وارده ولو بودن query ها تو سورس صفحات، استفاده نکردن از برنامه نویسی چند لایه، استفاده نکردن از store procedure و غیره.

----------


## TneshTB

imagine عزیز دستت درد نکنه خیلی زحمت کشیدین متشکرم
لطفا username  و password  قسمت مدیریت را هم بفرمائید ممنون میشم 

با تشکر  :قلب:

----------


## amin_alexi

> imagine عزیز دستت درد نکنه خیلی زحمت کشیدین متشکرم
> لطفا username  و password  قسمت مدیریت را هم بفرمائید ممنون میشم


صفحه  اول پست شماره 4 رو برو ببین !
هر دو admin !!!

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

دوست من همیشه از stored procedure و بوسیله parameters مقادیر را get یا set کن.
دوم اینکه هروقت که شئی را ایجاد میکنی،آنرا حتما و حتما نابود کن،مخصوصا اشیایی که به پایگاه داده مرتبط است.سوم اینکه کدهایی که احتمال fail شدنشان زیاد هست را درون try...catch بگذار،چون که کاربر که برنامه نویس نیست،شما برنامه نویسی داداشی
چهارم مستند سازی را حرفه ای انجام نداده بودی،میتونی برای مستند سازی از rational rose استفاده کنی،و یا از امکانات جدید دات نت مانند WF استفاده کنی.
پنجم قسمت جستجوی سایت رو قوی تر کن.
ششم اگر امکان این بود که هر کالا را در صفحه جداگانه مشاهده کنیم،خیلی بهتر بود(از response و request استفاده میشد)
مزایا:
طراحی خوب و پایدار.
---------------------
آقا جسارت نشه من این حرفها رو زدم،فقط و فقط نظر شخصیم بود.از همت و اراده و رادمردی و سواد شما هم کمال سپاس را دارم

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

استاد Imagin برای من 2 تا پرسش  پیش اومد:
اول اینکه هنگامی که کاربر عادی وارد صفحه ای که اجازه دسترسی به آن ندارد،سیستم به آن چه پیغامی میدهد؟-صفحه ای مانند AdminProducts.aspx-
دوم اینکه فلسفه این TRY...CATCH های صفحه Default.aspx چیست؟

پیروز باشید

----------


## zapata-es

با سلام
دوستان یکی منو راهنمایی کنه 
من فایل را نزیپ کردم و توی ویژوال استودیو باز کردم اس کی ال هم با مد ویندور آتنتیکیت باز میشه ولی وقتی برنامه فروشگاه را اجرا میکنم پیغام خطا میده : >authtentication mod windows

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> با سلام
> دوستان یکی منو راهنمایی کنه 
> من فایل را نزیپ کردم و توی ویژوال استودیو باز کردم اس کی ال هم با مد ویندور آتنتیکیت باز میشه ولی وقتی برنامه فروشگاه را اجرا میکنم پیغام خطا میده : >authtentication mod windows


منم دقیقا با همین خطا روبرو شدم.
و چیزهایی رو که دیدم فقط  از روی کدها بود.
درضمن برای من master page ها هم خطا میده.
آیا برنامه ات وابسطه به IIS هست؟

----------


## zapata-es

سلام بله من iis  را هم نصب کردم روی سیستم .

----------


## msadgd

سلام خدمت همگي.
ببخشيد كه سوالم ابتدايي هست. خواستم بپرسم اين sqldatasource كه روي فرم گذاشته شده و ازطريق ويزادها ساخته ميشه، موقع آپلود سايت چه سرنوشتي پيدا ميكنه؟ آيا اونجا هم جواب ميده يا بايد تنظيماتي رو انجام داد؟
ممنون

----------


## hassanf

سلام 
فقط ConnectionString باید تغییر بدی.

----------


## Imagine

> دوست من همیشه از stored procedure و بوسیله parameters مقادیر را get یا set کن.
> دوم اینکه هروقت که شئی را ایجاد میکنی،آنرا حتما و حتما نابود کن،مخصوصا اشیایی که به پایگاه داده مرتبط است.سوم اینکه کدهایی که احتمال fail شدنشان زیاد هست را درون try...catch بگذار،چون که کاربر که برنامه نویس نیست،شما برنامه نویسی داداشی
> چهارم مستند سازی را حرفه ای انجام نداده بودی،میتونی برای مستند سازی از rational rose استفاده کنی،و یا از امکانات جدید دات نت مانند WF استفاده کنی.
> پنجم قسمت جستجوی سایت رو قوی تر کن.
> ششم اگر امکان این بود که هر کالا را در صفحه جداگانه مشاهده کنیم،خیلی بهتر بود(از response و request استفاده میشد)
> مزایا:
> طراحی خوب و پایدار.
> ---------------------
> آقا جسارت نشه من این حرفها رو زدم،فقط و فقط نظر شخصیم بود.از همت و اراده و رادمردی و سواد شما هم کمال سپاس را دارم


با سلام و عرض ادب فراوان خدمت استاد گرامی. تاخیر بنده رو در پاسخ به تاپیک شما ببخشید خیلی سرم شلوغ چندین تا پروژه و دروس دانشگاه  فرصت سرخاراندن برایم نگذاشته.  :افسرده: ممنون از نظرات سازنده و گرانقدر تان امیدوارم بتونم این پروژه رو آپدیت کنم و از امکانات جدید در آن استفاده و کد آن را هم بهبود ببخشم. 
با تشکر

----------


## htmbarnamenevisl

سلام خواهش مي كنم توضيح بديد
1.چه طور templates مربوط به grid view رو عوض كرديد و هركدام از مقادير جدولتون در sql  رو به اونها وصل كرديد
2. دو عبارت dst sells و dst Product براي چي هستند؟
3.bindgrid() براي چي هست؟
ببخشييد اين همه سوال پرسيدم من تازه كارم
 خواهش مي كنم به سوالاتم كامل پاسخ بديد

----------


## Imagine

> سلام خواهش مي كنم توضيح بديد
> 1.چه طور templates مربوط به grid view رو عوض كرديد و هركدام از مقادير جدولتون در sql رو به اونها وصل كرديد
> 2. دو عبارت dst sells و dst Product براي چي هستند؟
> 3.bindgrid() براي چي هست؟
> ببخشييد اين همه سوال پرسيدم من تازه كارم
> خواهش مي كنم به سوالاتم كامل پاسخ بديد


*سوال اول:*
در مورد templates دیتا گرید در  properties مربوط به اون اگر دقت کنید رنگ ردیفهای دیتاگرید در خاصیت selectedRowStyle تنظیم میشود.

*سوال دوم:* در مورد این سوالتون این دو عبارت مربوط به دو دیتا ست هستند که اطلاعات کاربران را ذخیره میکنند وبا بانک  اطلاعاتی ارتباط دارند در زیر یک آموزش در مورد دیتا ست ها گزاشتم امیدوارم مشکلت رو حل کنه

مهمترين هدف ذخيره سازی اطلاعات کاربران، بازيابی آنان با سرعت مناسب و پس از ملاقات مجدد کاربران از سايت و يا اجرای برنامه وب است . با توجه به اينکه اين نوع از کاربران با استفاده از يک کليدمنحصربفرد، شناسائی می گردند ، می توان چنين تصور نمود که دستيابی به داده از طريق يک Data set انجام خواهد شد. Data set ، با استفاده از متد Find ، قادر به بازيابی سطرهائی از داده بکمک کليدها ی منحصربفرد می باشد . استفاده از يک Data set ، بدان معنی است که فايل ايجاد شده بر روی سرويس دهنده ، می بايست يک بانک اطلاعاتی و يا يک فايل XML باشد . استفاده از فايل های XML در موارديکه داده های مورد نظر برای ذخيره سازی اندک بوده و روابط بين اقلام اطلاعاتی نيز پيچيده نباشد ، توصيه می گردد . 

ايجاد يک فايل XML در ويژوال استوديو دات نت شامل داده تستی برای هر يک از فيلدهای داده که قصد ثبت آنان در ارتباط با کاربر وجود دارد . 
ايجاد يک XML schema برای فايل XML ايجاد شده در مرحله قبل. با استفاده از XML schema ، يک Data Set قادر به مراجعه داده موجود در فايل XML بر اساس نام می باشد . 
مشخص نمودن فيلد کليد در XML schema . بدين ترتيب،امکان يافتن رکوردهای استفاده کننده از فيلد فوق با استفاده از متد Find ،فراهم می گردد . 
خواندن XML schema و فايل XML درون يک Data set . 
*ايجاد يک XML Schema* 
بمنظور استفاده از فايل XML بهمراه يک Data Set ، می بايست در ابتدا يک XML Schema برای Data set ايجاد گردد. XML Schema ، مسئوليت تشريح عناصر داده ئی موجود در يک فايل XML را بر عهده دارد. XML Schema ، نام عناصر ، نوع آنان ،کليد بودن فيلد و ساير اطلاعات ضروری را ارائه می نمايد . برای ايجاد XML Schema از يک فايل XML ، زمانيکه فايل XML در پنجره طراحی ويژوال استوديو دات نت ، فعال است ، گزينه Create Schema را از طريق منوی XML ، انتخاب می نمائيم . در ادامه ، ويژوال استوديو دات نت ، فايل Schema را بمنظور تشريح فايل XML ايجاد می نمايد .
*مشخص نمودن يک فيلد کليد 
*با افزودن يک کليد اوليه به XML Schema ، امکان جستجو فراهم خواهد شد .
کليک سمت راست بر روی عنصر مورد نظری که می خواهيم بعنوان فيلد کليد در نظر گرفته شود.انتخاب گزينه Add و در ادامه New Key . ويژوال استوديو ، جعبه محاوره ای Edit Key را نمايش خواهد داد . 
گزينه Dataset Primary Key را انتخاب و دکمه OK را فعال می نمائيم . بدين ترتيب ، امکان استفاده از متد Find مربوط به شی DataSet بمنظور بازيابی سطرهائی از Data set ، فراهم می گردد. 
*ذخيره اطلاعات کاربر بر روی سرويس دهنده 
*بمنظور ذخيره سازی اطلاعات کاربران بر روی سرويس دهنده بصورت يک فايل XML ، می توان از متد SaveXML مربوط به شی Data set استفاده نمود. روتين SetUserInfo  ، از روتين GetUserData بخش قبل ،استفاده نموده تا يک Data set را از يک فايل XML دريافت نمايد. در ادامه ، با استفاده از متد Find ، بررسی لازم در خصوص وجود UserID در Data Set صورت می پذيرد.در صورتيکه UserID پيدا نگردد ، روتين SetUserInfo سطری را برای کاربر ( قبل از تنظيم مقادير متناظر با فيلدها از طريق کنترل های سرويس دهنده بر روی يک فرم وب )، اضافه می نمايد. در نهايت ، SetUserInfo ، تمامی داده را به سرويس دهنده برمی گرداند . 
*  بازيابی اطلاعات کاربران از يک Data Set* 
بمنظور بازيابی اطلاعات کاربران از فايل XML ، از روتين GetUIserData برای ايجاد يک Data Set از فايل XML استفاده می گردد . در ادامه ، می توان با استفاده از متد Find بمنظور بازيابی سطر مرتبط با UserID استفاده نمود . روتين GetUserInfo  ، اطلاعات کاربر را از Data Set بازيابی و با استفاده از آن ، کنترل های سرويس دهنده موجود بر روی يک فرم وب را مقداردهی می نمايد .
*سوال سوم:* این متد عمل اتصال دیتا گرید به بانک اطلاعاتی را انجام میدهد.

----------


## htmbarnamenevisl

سلام 
ببخشيد سوال اولم رو مثل اينكه درست مطرح نكردم
منظورم edit template بود كه براي grid view تغيير كرده بود و ميتونه با يه شكل خاص اطلاعات رو 
از data base نمايش بده
اگه لطف كنيد اين سوالم رو هم كامل توضيح بديد ممنون ميشم
به خاطر توضيحاتتون براي سوالاتم واقعا ممنونم

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

IMAGIN جان آیا پرسش،پاسخ دومت را خودت نوشتی؟
دوم اینکه آیا CSS وبگاهت را خودت طراحی کرده ای،اگر بله،میشه بگی با چه ابزاری

----------


## Imagine

بله CSS  رو خودم طراحی کردم با  ویژوال استادیو . پاسخ پرسش دوم رو هم خیر چون وقت نداشتم کامل بگم از یک مستند آموزش asp.net برداشتم.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> بله CSS  رو خودم طراحی کردم با  ویژوال استادیو . پاسخ پرسش دوم رو هم خیر چون وقت نداشتم کامل بگم از یک مستند آموزش asp.net برداشتم.


خیلی قشنگ طراحی کرده بودی،کاشکی کد خود CSS رو جداگانه میذاشتی و یکمی هم آموزشش میدادی :تشویق: 
بهتر بود منبعش رو هم مینوشتی

----------


## htmbarnamenevisl

سلام 
اين كدا چي كار مي كنند
ds = (DstSells)Session["ds"];
و
 
ds.tSells.Rows[i][ds.tSells.fNameProductColumn] = sdaProduct.GetNameByCode(int.Parse(ds.tSells.Rows[i][ds.tSells.fCodeProductColumn].ToString()));
 

و
  sda.FillByUserPass(ds.tUsers, txtUserName.Text.Trim(), txtPass.Text.Trim())

واين 

   #tabs10 a span
{
      float: right;
      display: block;
      background: url(  "Images/tabright10.gif" ) no-repeat right top;
      padding: 5px 15px 4px 6px;
      color: #FFF;
}

    #tabs10 a span
{
      float: none;
}

    #tabs9 a:hover span {
      color:#FFF;
      }
    #tabs10 a:hover {
      background-position:0% -42px;
      }
    #tabs10 a:hover span {
      background-position:100% -42px;
      }

      #tabs10 #current a {
              background-position:0% -42px;
      }
      #tabs10 #current a span {
              background-position:100% -42px;      }
ببخشيد خيلي سوال مي پرسم

----------


## htmbarnamenevisl

یکی اینجا پیدا  نمی شه این چند تا دستور که با استفاده از dataset.xsd نوشته شده به صورت کدای معمول در بیاره و اینجا بذاره 
 
ds.tSells.Rows[i][ds.tSells.fNameProductColumn] = sdaProduct.GetNameByCode(int.Parse(ds.tSells.Rows[i][ds.tSells.fCodeProductColumn].ToString()));

 
tProductsTableAdapter sdaProduct = new tProductsTableAdapter();

 
row[ds.tSells.fCodeUserColumn] = Session["ID"].ToString();

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

دوست من آخه این روش پرش شما درست نیست. اومدی کلی خط نوشتی و گفتی این چی کار میکنه! آخه به غیر از اونی که برنامه را نوشته چه کسی میدونه مثلا "tProductsTableAdapter" چی کار میکنه؟ ds = (DstSells)Session["ds"]; این کد میاید session به نام ds که قبلا ذخیره کرده ایم را به داده ای از نوع dstsells تبدیل میکنه و میریزه تو دیتا ست. tProductsTableAdapter sdaProduct = new tProductsTableAdapter(); table adapter درست میکند،آخه من که نمیدونم tProductsTableAdapter را برای چه اینگونه نام گذاری کرده است.ولی حدث میزنم قبلا یک table adapter ای به این نام ایجاد کرده است!!!!! در مورد کد css هم تو تالار html بیارش بچه جواب میدند.ولی نه اینجوری هر کدی که بلد نیستی رو بزار. مثلا من الان از کجا بدونم که الان کدومش رو توضیح بدم.

----------


## htmbarnamenevisl

دوست من اونی که بر نامه رو نوشته دیگه به سایت سر نمی زنه من حتی بهش pm زدم اما جواب نداد
همه چیزایی که شما گفتید من خودم میدونم اما قادر نیستم به دستورات ساده تبدیلشون کنم

----------


## player

من نتونستم این پروژه رو دانلود کنم!  پیغام resume not supported  میده.باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## peymannaji

> کاشکی کمک کن دستورات معمولی و یاد بگیریم یا اینکه این روش و توضیح میداد واسه مبتدی مثل من



کتابی که یکی از دوستان زحمت کشیده و ترجمه کرده و در تاپیک زیر قرار داده را مطالعه بفرمایید :

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=154855

----------


## liliyan87

من تا الان vb.net کار نکردم ولی با سی شارپ آشنایی دارم اگه ممکنه به من بگین مشابه این کدها رو در vb.net چی میشه؟ سعی کردم در وی بی از دستوراتی مشابه استفاده کنم ولی نشد :ناراحت: 
 String CodePro = GridView2.SelectedValue.ToString();
        DstSells ds = null ;
        try
        {
            ds =(DstSells) Session["ds"];
        }
        catch{}

        System.Data.DataRow row ;
        try
        {
            row = ds.tSells.NewRow();
        }
        catch
        {
            ds = new DstSells();
            row = ds.tSells.NewRow();
        }
        row[ds.tSells.fCodeProductColumn] = CodePro;
        try
        {
            row[ds.tSells.fCodeUserColumn] = Session["ID"].ToString();
        }
        catch
        {
            Label7.Text = "کنید Login لطفا برای خرید کالا";
            return;
        }


        row[ds.tSells.fDateColumn] = BijanComponents.ShamsiDate.GetShamsiDate(DateTime.  Now);


        ds.tSells.Rows.Add(row);
        Session["ds"] = ds;

        LinkButton3.Visible = true;
        lbOk.Text = "کالای انتخاب شده به سبد خرید شما اضافه شد" ;
    }

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> من تا الان vb.net کار نکردم ولی با سی شارپ آشنایی دارم اگه ممکنه به من بگین مشابه این کدها رو در vb.net چی میشه؟ سعی کردم در وی بی از دستوراتی مشابه استفاده کنم ولی نشد
> 
> String CodePro = GridView2.SelectedValue.ToString();
> DstSells ds = null ;
> try
> {
> ds =(DstSells) Session["ds"];
> }
> catch{} 
> ...


http://www.developerfusion.com/tools.../csharp-to-vb/

کل کلاس رو بزار توی مترجمش،برات تبدیلش میکنه.البته دیگه سراغ VB نرو.
لطفا قبل از کار با پروژه،کتاب Asp.net را مطالعه فرمایید،در غیر اینصورت پست شما off-topic محسوب میشود.

پیروز باشید

----------


## kasra1986

موقع اجرای برنامه ارور زیر نمایش داده شد مشکل چیه لطفآ کمک کنید
Server Error in '/OnlineShop' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server.  When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server) 
Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

Exception Details: System.Data.SqlClient.SqlException: An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server.  When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server)

Source Error: 

An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the current web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below.  

Stack Trace: 


[SqlException (0x80131904): An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server.  When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server)]
   System.Data.SqlClient.SqlInternalConnection.OnErro  r(SqlException exception, Boolean breakConnection) +117
   System.Data.SqlClient.TdsParser.ThrowExceptionAndW  arning(TdsParserStateObject stateObj) +346
   System.Data.SqlClient.TdsParser.Connect(Boolean& useFailoverPartner, Boolean& failoverDemandDone, String host, String failoverPartner, String protocol, SqlInternalConnectionTds connHandler, Int64 timerExpire, Boolean encrypt, Boolean trustServerCert, Boolean integratedSecurity, SqlConnection owningObject, Boolean aliasLookup) +1093
   System.Data.SqlClient.SqlInternalConnectionTds.Ope  nLoginEnlist(SqlConnection owningObject, SqlConnectionString connectionOptions, String newPassword, Boolean redirectedUserInstance) +1083
   System.Data.SqlClient.SqlInternalConnectionTds..ct  or(DbConnectionPoolIdentity identity, SqlConnectionString connectionOptions, Object providerInfo, String newPassword, SqlConnection owningObject, Boolean redirectedUserInstance) +272
   System.Data.SqlClient.SqlConnectionFactory.CreateC  onnection(DbConnectionOptions options, Object poolGroupProviderInfo, DbConnectionPool pool, DbConnection owningConnection) +687
   System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionFactory.Creat  ePooledConnection(DbConnection owningConnection, DbConnectionPool pool, DbConnectionOptions options) +82
   System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionPool.CreateOb  ject(DbConnection owningObject) +558
   System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionPool.UserCrea  teRequest(DbConnection owningObject) +126
   System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionPool.GetConne  ction(DbConnection owningObject) +651
   System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionFactory.GetCo  nnection(DbConnection owningConnection) +160
   System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionClosed.OpenCo  nnection(DbConnection outerConnection, DbConnectionFactory connectionFactory) +122
   System.Data.SqlClient.SqlConnection.Open() +228
   System.Data.Common.DbDataAdapter.QuietOpen(IDbConn  ection connection, ConnectionState& originalState) +49
   System.Data.Common.DbDataAdapter.FillInternal(Data  Set dataset, DataTable[] datatables, Int32 startRecord, Int32 maxRecords, String srcTable, IDbCommand command, CommandBehavior behavior) +162
   System.Data.Common.DbDataAdapter.Fill(DataSet dataSet, Int32 startRecord, Int32 maxRecords, String srcTable, IDbCommand command, CommandBehavior behavior) +307
   System.Data.Common.DbDataAdapter.Fill(DataSet dataSet, String srcTable) +152
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.SqlDataSourceView.Execut  eSelect(DataSourceSelectArguments arguments) +2868
   System.Web.UI.DataSourceView.Select(DataSourceSele  ctArguments arguments, DataSourceViewSelectCallback callback) +84
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.DataBoundControl.Perform  Select() +154
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.BaseDataBoundControl.Dat  aBind() +99
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.GridView.DataBind() +24
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.BaseDataBoundControl.Ens  ureDataBound() +91
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.CompositeDataBoundContro  l.CreateChildControls() +101
   System.Web.UI.Control.EnsureChildControls() +134
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +109
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +233
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +233
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +233
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +233
   System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint

----------


## kasra1986

مشکلم حل شد
باید کانکشن های sql را به دیتا بیس متصل می کردم
خیلی ممنون از اینکه این پروژه را گذاشتی  :چشمک: 
من میخوام دوشنبه این هفته این پروژه را برای درس طراحی وب ببرم امیدوارم نمره خوبی ازش بگیرم :لبخند گشاده!: 
بازم ممنونم :لبخند: 
http://online.blogfa.com
http://360.yahoo.com/kasra_half_life

----------


## sepideh_6612

با تشکر
میخواستم بگم چرا تو قسمت مدیریت یه قسمت برای ویرایش محصولات ثبت شده نذاشتید

----------


## hobab-theme

سلام
عزیز این تابع تاریخ رو به DLL تبدیل کردی؟
من ندیدمش :متفکر: 
اگه ممکنه تابع رو بذار تا فیض ببریم
مرسی :چشمک:

----------


## zehn aram

دوستان اگر كسي مي تونه htmlاين كد هارو بزاره ممنون ميشم...ما كه هرچي با v.s ور رفتيم نتونستيم صفحه اول سايت رو ببينبم...اگر راهنمايي هم كنيد ممنون ميشم...

----------


## zareei_ta

ممنون ا سايت خوبتون ولي زمانيكه م خواستم قسمت اضافه كردن به سبد خريد و همچنين صفحه basketرابراي سايت خودم استفاده كنم نشد يعني اجرا نميشه

----------


## h.alizadeh

ممنون بابت پروژه تون ولي من با اجراي اين پروژه مشكل دارم .
اين اررور رو واسم ميده:


*Parser Error Message:* It is an error to use a section registered as allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level.  This error can be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an application in IIS.


Line 30: 		<authentication mode="Windows"/>


چكار كنم؟

----------


## kohyar

سلام دوست عزيز
ممنون كه زحمت كشيدي و سورس برنامه ات رو اينجا قرار دادي 
من برنامه شما رو بررسي كردم 
يك سري اشكالات جزئي هست كه اگه برطرف كني برنامه ات كامل تر ميشه
1- در قسمت مديريت فروش اگر قبل از ارسال فرم چك شود كه تاريخ توسط كاربر 10 كاراكتر وارد شود بهتر است. البته مي توني از تقويم هاي جاوا اسكريپت استفاده كني تا كاربر از تقويم انتخاب كند.
2- وقتي يك گروه را حذف مي كنيم بايد كالاهاي زير مجموعه آن گروه نيز حذف شوند تا در جستجو در جداول سرعت بيشتر شود.
3- در قسمت مديريت كالا وقتي كالايي را اضافه يا حذف مي كنيد بعد از اين اعمال يك بار ديگر گريد رو bind كنيد تا به روز رساني گردد.
4- البته تو اين قسمت كالاي هم نام هم قبول ميكنه
5- در قسمت مديريت كالا دكمه حذف درست كار نميكنه
6- بعد از ورود كاربر پيغامي بالاي صفحه مبني بر ورود ايشان نمايش داده شود و دكمه خروج از حساب كاربري نيز داشته باد تا session كاربر از بين برود
7- در قسمت سبد خريد گزينه تعداد كالا داشته باشد تا نياز نباشد كاربر يك كالا را چند بار انتخاب كند بلكه با يكبار انتخاب تعداد آنرا افزايش دهد.
8- در قسمت جستجو اين امكان وجود داشته باشد كه اگر كاربر گروهي را انتخاب نكرد عبارت مورد جستجو در تمامي گروه ها جستجو شود.
9- در صورتيكه كاربر هيچيك از شماره حسابها را انتخاب نكرد نبايد سبد خريد در بانك اطلاعاتي ذخيره گردد.
10- در قسمت ثبت عضو جديد نام كاربري تكراري را نبايد قبول كند.
11- كلمه هاي عبور بايد در بانك اطلاعاتي بصورت Encrypt شده ذخيره گردند.

***در پايان اينو بگم كه هيچ كار بزرگي نيست كه از ابتدا بدون اشكال باشه.***

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

برخی دوستان در بخش web.config اشکال داشتند.در زیر web.config را گذاشتم که DB را بصورت local اجرا میکند.برای گذاشتن در Host باید:

DB را در جای مربوط attach کردconnection string را بصورت صحیح تنظیم کرد.
بیشتر بخوانید

<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!-- 
    Note: As an alternative to hand editing this file you can use the 
    web admin tool to configure settings for your application. Use
    the Website->ASP.NET Configuration option in Visual Studio.
    A full list of settings and comments can be found in 
    machine.config.comments usually located in 
    \Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v2.x\Config 
-->
<configuration>
    <appSettings/>
    <connectionStrings>
  <add name="ConnectionString" connectionString="Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\DBOnlineShop_Data.MDF;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True"
   providerName="System.Data.SqlClient" />
 </connectionStrings>
    <system.web>
        <!-- 
            Set compilation debug="true" to insert debugging 
            symbols into the compiled page. Because this 
            affects performance, set this value to true only 
            during development.
        -->
        <compilation debug="false">
            <assemblies>
                <add assembly="System.Windows.Forms, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B77A5C561934E089"/></assemblies></compilation>
        <!--
            The <authentication> section enables configuration 
            of the security authentication mode used by 
            ASP.NET to identify an incoming user. 
        -->
        <authentication mode="Forms"/>
        <!--
            The <customErrors> section enables configuration 
            of what to do if/when an unhandled error occurs 
            during the execution of a request. Specifically, 
            it enables developers to configure html error pages 
            to be displayed in place of a error stack trace.

        <customErrors mode="RemoteOnly" defaultRedirect="GenericErrorPage.htm">
            <error statusCode="403" redirect="NoAccess.htm" />
            <error statusCode="404" redirect="FileNotFound.htm" />
        </customErrors>
        -->
    </system.web>
</configuration>
نسخه Local برنامه

----------


## bahar_engineer

من بانک این فروشگاه رو به سایت attach کردم و با موفقیت کانکت شد ... حالا وارد صفحه اصلی نمی شه و این خطا رو می ده 


_A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a  connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify  that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow  remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open  a connection to SQL Server)_


اصلا من یه مدته از هر بانک اس کیو الی می خوام استفاده کنم این خطا رو می ده 

دلیلش چیه ؟ راه حلش چیه؟

یه اس کیو ال 2008 هم نصب کردم رو سیستم اوایل درست کانکت می شد به دیتابیس ها اما یه مدت که گذشت اونم همین خطا رو می ده

دوباره هم نصبش کردم بازم درست نشد

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> اصلا من یه مدته از هر بانک اس کیو الی می خوام استفاده کنم این خطا رو می ده 
> 
> دلیلش چیه ؟ راه حلش چیه؟
> 
> یه اس کیو ال 2008 هم نصب کردم رو سیستم اوایل درست کانکت می شد به دیتابیس ها اما یه مدت که گذشت اونم همین خطا رو می ده
> 
> دوباره هم نصبش کردم بازم درست نشد


http://forums.ASP.NET/p/956796/1179896.aspx

----------


## bahar_engineer

من این پروژه رو توی ویژوال استدیو باز کردم (کلشو) چون اونطوری که گفته بودین که فقط صفحه اصلی رو توی ویژوال باز کنم و اجرا کنم که با خطا مواجه شدم ... همون خطا که پست قبلی گفتم

حالا که کل سایتو تو ویژوال استدیو باز کردم دیتابیسشو البته فقط DBOnlineshop_Data.MDF رو توی یه پوشه App_Data کپی کردم و بعد attach کردم - از توی server explorer - و کانکشن تست موفقیت آمیز بود.

کانکشن استرینگ رو هم توی web.config اینطوری دادم : (چون واسه یه سایت دیگه که اسکیو ال داشت برای یکی از صفحاتش اینطوری اجرا شد و ارور نداد . بگذریم که اون هم توی بقیه صفحات باز خطا داد)

"Data Source=.\\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirecto  ry|\\DBOnlineShop_Data.MDF;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True"
حالا این خطا رو می ده :

Instance Failur
متن کامل خطا اینه :

Instance failure.          body {font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:normal;font-size: .7em;color:black;}           p {font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:normal;color:black;margin-top: -5px}          b {font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:bold;color:black;margin-top: -5px}          H1 { font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:normal;font-size:18pt;color:red }          H2 { font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:normal;font-size:14pt;color:maroon }          pre {font-family:"Lucida Console";font-size: .9em}          .marker {font-weight: bold; color: black;text-decoration: none;}          .version {color: gray;}          .error {margin-bottom: 10px;}          .expandable { text-decoration:underline; font-weight:bold; color:navy; cursor:hand; }         *Instance failure.* 

*Description: * An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web  request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and  where it originated in the code. 

*Exception Details: * System.InvalidOperationException: Instance failure.

*Source  Error:* 

   An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the  current web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the  exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below.  
*Stack Trace:* 

   [InvalidOperationException: Instance failure.]    System.Data.SqlClient.TdsParser.Connect(ServerInfo serverInfo, SqlInternalConnectionTds connHandler, Boolean ignoreSniOpenTimeout, Int64 timerExpire, Boolean encrypt, Boolean trustServerCert, Boolean integratedSecurity, SqlConnection owningObject) +1212    System.Data.SqlClient.SqlInternalConnectionTds.Att  emptOneLogin(ServerInfo serverInfo, String newPassword, Boolean ignoreSniOpenTimeout, Int64 timerExpire, SqlConnection owningObject) +317    System.Data.SqlClient.SqlInternalConnectionTds.Log  inNoFailover(String host, String newPassword, Boolean redirectedUserInstance, SqlConnection owningObject, SqlConnectionString connectionOptions, Int64 timerStart) +588    System.Data.SqlClient.SqlInternalConnectionTds.Ope  nLoginEnlist(SqlConnection owningObject, SqlConnectionString connectionOptions, String newPassword, Boolean redirectedUserInstance) +415    System.Data.SqlClient.SqlInternalConnectionTds..ct  or(DbConnectionPoolIdentity identity, SqlConnectionString connectionOptions, Object providerInfo, String newPassword, SqlConnection owningObject, Boolean redirectedUserInstance) +310    System.Data.SqlClient.SqlConnectionFactory.CreateC  onnection(DbConnectionOptions options, Object poolGroupProviderInfo, DbConnectionPool pool, DbConnection owningConnection) +389    System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionFactory.Creat  ePooledConnection(DbConnection owningConnection, DbConnectionPool pool, DbConnectionOptions options) +89    System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionPool.CreateOb  ject(DbConnection owningObject) +625    System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionPool.UserCrea  teRequest(DbConnection owningObject) +163    System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionPool.GetConne  ction(DbConnection owningObject) +884    System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionFactory.GetCo  nnection(DbConnection owningConnection) +187    System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionClosed.OpenCo  nnection(DbConnection outerConnection, DbConnectionFactory connectionFactory) +143    System.Data.SqlClient.SqlConnection.Open() +262    System.Data.Common.DbDataAdapter.QuietOpen(IDbConn  ection connection, ConnectionState& originalState) +68    System.Data.Common.DbDataAdapter.FillInternal(Data  Set dataset, DataTable[] datatables, Int32 startRecord, Int32 maxRecords, String srcTable, IDbCommand command, CommandBehavior behavior) +186    System.Data.Common.DbDataAdapter.Fill(DataSet dataSet, Int32 startRecord, Int32 maxRecords, String srcTable, IDbCommand command, CommandBehavior behavior) +343    System.Data.Common.DbDataAdapter.Fill(DataSet dataSet, String srcTable) +181    System.Web.UI.WebControls.SqlDataSourceView.Execut  eSelect(DataSourceSelectArguments arguments) +3312    System.Web.UI.DataSourceView.Select(DataSourceSele  ctArguments arguments, DataSourceViewSelectCallback callback) +94    System.Web.UI.WebControls.DataBoundControl.Perform  Select() +206    System.Web.UI.WebControls.BaseDataBoundControl.Dat  aBind() +125    System.Web.UI.WebControls.GridView.DataBind() +29    System.Web.UI.WebControls.BaseDataBoundControl.Ens  ureDataBound() +103    System.Web.UI.WebControls.CompositeDataBoundContro  l.CreateChildControls() +128    System.Web.UI.Control.EnsureChildControls() +140    System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +124    System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +292    System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +292    System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +292    System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +292    System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +4775 
 *Version Information:* Microsoft .NET Framework Version:2.0.50727.3603;  ASP.NET Version:2.0.50727.3082 
اگه کسی می دونه چشه راهنمایی کنه ... آقا من کارم با این اس کیو ال حسابی گیره


راستی اگه توی کانکشن استرینگ به جای (\\) یکی بذارم (طبق اون که توی 2 پست قبلی گفته شد) این خطا رو می ده:


_One or more files do not match the primary file of the database. If you are  attempting to attach a database, retry the operation with the correct files.  If  this is an existing database, the file may be corrupted and should be restored  from a backup.
An attempt to attach an auto-named database for file  C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\Visual Studio  2005\WebSites\ONline Mobile Shop\App_Data\DBOnlineShop_Data.MDF failed. A  database with the same name exists, or specified file cannot be opened, or it is  located on UNC share._ 


 :خیلی عصبانی: یکی بگه من چکار کنم

----------


## bahar_engineer

> http://forums.ASP.NET/p/956796/1179896.aspx


تو این سایت گفته که TCP برای SQL فعال باشه برای من فعاله ...!

البته بگم من ویژوال استدیو 2005 برای تست این فروشگاه استفاده می کنم و اس کیو ال سرور 2008 رو سیستم نصبه البته خرابه و هر چی نصب می کنم همیشه آخرش failur می شه 

دلیل اینم نمی دوم ... کلا حذفش می کنم و دوباره نصب می کنم اما همه چیز خوب پیش می ره 

آخرش که تیک می زنه که همه موفقیت آمیز نصب شده ، 3-4 تا از بخش ها از جمله Engine database رو failur می زنه و دلیلشم نمی گه ...

در این صورت من نمی تونم از هیچ سایتی با بانک اس کیو ال استفاده کنم؟!!

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

مهندس به نظر من شما sql 2005 را روی sql express نصب کردی.
sql express را uninstall کن و sql را نصب کن.
یکی دیگه هم از مواردی که احتمال وقوع این خطا می باشد،اینست که connectio string را برای dataset ها درست set نکردی.
به هر حال،برنامه را دوباره up کردم.

----------


## behnam-s

> راستی اگه توی کانکشن استرینگ به جای (\\) یکی بذارم (طبق اون که توی 2 پست قبلی گفته شد) این خطا رو می ده:
> 
> کد:
> One or more files do not match the primary file of the database. If you are  attempting to attach a database, retry the operation with the correct files.  If  this is an existing database, the file may be corrupted and should be restored  from a backup.
> An attempt to attach an auto-named database for file  C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\Visual Studio  2005\WebSites\ONline Mobile Shop\App_Data\DBOnlineShop_Data.MDF failed. A  database with the same name exists, or specified file cannot be opened, or it is  located on UNC share.
> یکی بگه من چکار کنم


احتمالا تو mssql قبلا add شده و  mssql express دیگه add نمیشه .standard sql و sql express سرویسهای جدا ازهم هستند که standard sql به db های sql express دسترسی داره ولی برعکسش نه!
ویکی هم اینکه db که در پوشه application data مربوط به ویندوز (تاجایی که من میدونم ) و در کل پوشه های ناپایدار  قرار داره add نمیشه. (UNC share).

----------


## HOSSEINGHOLI

اقای aminsharif سورسی رو که شما upload کردید پیغام خطا داره
من چیکار کنم؟
من از sql server 2008 و vs2008 و windows 7 استفاده میکنم
پیغام خطا در این قسمته در فایل webconfig
Configuration Error 
Description: An error occurred during the processing of a configuration file required to service this request. Please review the specific error details below and modify your configuration file appropriately. 

Parser Error Message: It is an error to use a section registered as allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level.  This error can be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an application in IIS.

Source Error: 


Line 29:             ASP.NET to identify an incoming user. 
Line 30:         -->
Line 31: 		<authentication mode="Forms"/>
Line 32: 		<!--
Line 33:             The <customErrors> section enables configuration 
 

Source File: J:\inetpub\wwwroot\onlineshop\web.config    Line: 31 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:2.0.50727.4927; ASP.NET Version:2.0.50727.4927

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> اقای aminsharif سورسی رو که شما upload کردید پیغام خطا داره
> من چیکار کنم؟
> من از sql server 2008 و vs2008 و windows 7 استفاده میکنم
> پیغام خطا در این قسمته در فایل webconfig
> Configuration Error 
> Description: An error occurred during the processing of a configuration file required to service this request. Please review the specific error details below and modify your configuration file appropriately. 
> 
> Parser Error Message: It is an error to use a section registered as allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level.  This error can be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an application in IIS.
> 
> ...


خطای بالا به این دلیل هست که کل پوشه را به عنوان directory،اجرا کردید.لطفا فقط پوشه ای که فایل های ASP.NET در آن هستند را اجرا کنید.شما پوشه  برنامه را  با پوشه پایگاه داده اظافه می کنید.
این برنامه را دانلود کنید.

----------


## ahmadsam

سلام اگه بخوایم موقعی که روی محصولات رفتیم توضیحاتش بصورت آژکسی تو یه پنجره کوچک بیاد باید چکار کنیم

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> سلام اگه بخوایم موقعی که روی محصولات رفتیم توضیحاتش بصورت آژکسی تو یه پنجره کوچک بیاد باید چکار کنیم


http://www.asp.net/AJAX/AjaxControlT...upControl.aspx

----------


## jingiliboyz

باتشکر از شما که این پروژه را گذاشتید من نتونستم بازش کنم همه کارهایی که شما گفتید کردم وقتی پروژه run میشه از تمام صفحاتی که مرتبط به بانک اطلاعاتی هست اشکال میگیره که نمیتونه وصل بشه به بانک اطلاعاتی می خواستم بدون اون فلدی که بیرون پروژه قرار داره آیا بانک اطلاعاتی sql که دون اون هست رو بیاریم داخل فولدر app-data یا نه همین جوری باید باشه و چرا بچه های دیگه برنامه رو بدون اشکال میبینند ولی من با اشکال میبنم

----------


## qanewaisi

> باتشکر از شما که این پروژه را گذاشتید من نتونستم بازش کنم همه کارهایی که شما گفتید کردم وقتی پروژه run میشه از تمام صفحاتی که مرتبط به بانک اطلاعاتی هست اشکال میگیره که نمیتونه وصل بشه به بانک اطلاعاتی می خواستم بدون اون فلدی که بیرون پروژه قرار داره آیا بانک اطلاعاتی sql که دون اون هست رو بیاریم داخل فولدر app-data یا نه همین جوری باید باشه و چرا بچه های دیگه برنامه رو بدون اشکال میبینند ولی من با اشکال میبنم


سلام
دوست عزیز شما باید بانک اطلاعاتی رو atach کنید!

----------


## jingiliboyz

دست شما درد نکنه درست شد ولی برای لاگین شدن به قسمت admin سایت pas و username چی باید بزنم

----------


## qanewaisi

اگه اشتباه نکنم admin , admin بود!

----------


## jingiliboyz

یه سوال دوستمان از grid برای نشان دادن بخش ها استفاده کردن اگه یه بخش خودش زیر مجموعه بخوره مثلا گوشی نوکیا به دو بخش لمسی و غیر لمسی بخواد تقسیم بشه اونوقت تکلیف چیه  ؟

----------


## jingiliboyz

دوست عزیز یا دوستان شما که این برنامه رو دانلود کردید میشه یه راهنمایی کنید که من چطور میتونم gridview که این دوستمون توی صفحه اول قرار داده رو شخصی سازی کنم یعنی template اونو ویرایش کنم چون تا اونجایی که من یادم میاد توی vs2005 وقتی روی   edittemplate gridview کلیک می کردیم تمام محتویات gridview میتونستیم ببینیم مثلا من میخوام کنترول image که دوستمون توی gridview قرار داده رو بزرگتر کنم ولی وقتی edittemplate رو میزنم هیچی روی صفحه نمیبینم که بخوام تغییر بدم حتی لینک سبد خرید رو هم نمیبینم ولی وقتی برنامه run میشه دیده میشه میشه راهنمایی کنید ؟ دوم اینکه یه توضیح بدید این folder به نام _vti_cnf با اون همه کد چه کاری توی برنامه انجام میده مرسی اگه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## imanblueboy

سلام اگر درمورد ديتا بيستون توضيح بدين ممنون ميشم
desinggreen@yahoo.com

----------


## vb_nima

> دوست عزیز یا دوستان شما که این برنامه رو دانلود کردید میشه یه راهنمایی کنید که من چطور میتونم gridview که این دوستمون توی صفحه اول قرار داده رو شخصی سازی کنم یعنی template اونو ویرایش کنم چون تا اونجایی که من یادم میاد توی vs2005 وقتی روی   edittemplate gridview کلیک می کردیم تمام محتویات gridview میتونستیم ببینیم مثلا من میخوام کنترول image که دوستمون توی gridview قرار داده رو بزرگتر کنم ولی وقتی edittemplate رو میزنم هیچی روی صفحه نمیبینم که بخوام تغییر بدم حتی لینک سبد خرید رو هم نمیبینم ولی وقتی برنامه run میشه دیده میشه میشه راهنمایی کنید ؟ دوم اینکه یه توضیح بدید این folder به نام _vti_cnf با اون همه کد چه کاری توی برنامه انجام میده مرسی اگه راهنمایی کنید


دوست عزيز از gridview tasks گزينه edit templates را انتخاب كنيد سپس در dropdownlist‌ مربوط به display بايد Column[0] را اتخاب كنيد. فكر كنم شما از كادر display اين گزينه را انتخاب نميكرديد واسه همين اشيا داخل template‌ را نمي ديديد.

----------


## vb_nima

> سلام اگر درمورد ديتا بيستون توضيح بدين ممنون ميشم
> desinggreen@yahoo.com


در مورد ديتابيسش فكر كنم در فايل document مربوط به پروژه كه درهمين تاپيك قرار دادن توضيح دادن. ميتونيد از اون فايل استفاده كنيد. قسمتي از اون فايل در مورد مهندسي نرم افزار پروژه هم هست مثل use case هاي مربوطه.

----------


## jingiliboyz

مرسي مشكل حل شد

----------


## Arman Mohamadi

با سلام دوست عزیز برنامه تون رو دانلود کردم و خیلی کار قشنگی بود منتها وقتی سایت رو ران میکنم مشکلی نداره ولی وقتی صفحه اصلی رو میزنم یا میخوام عضو بشم اطلاعاتم وارد پایگاه داده نمشه Error میده چیکار کنم فایل پایگاه داده رو به سایت بشناسم؟
این Error رو میده
_Cannot open database requested in login 'DBOnlineShop'_

----------


## mandbigS

دوستان عزیز سلام ... من تازه کارم ... لطف می کنید به من بگی چرا این سایت رو run می کنیم سمت چپ صفحه browser میاد ؟ و چطور میشه اون رو به وسط انتقال داد ؟

----------


## moghaddas

سلام.
من بر خلاف خود پروژه به مستند سازي اين پروژه به عنوان يه پروژه نرم افزاري نمره قبولي نمي دهم چون كليه مراحل ساخت يك نرم افزار به غير از مرحله پياده سازي داخلش رعايت نشده است.
مثلا:
1- بر اساس چه مدلي ساخته شده است.( ترتيبي ، نمونه اوليه و حلزوني و ... )
2-متريك هاي پروژه
3- امكان سنجي پروژه
4-تحليل نيازمنديها ، تحليل ريسك ، نحوه تست يا آزمون پروژه و ...
5- اصول تحليل و طراحي شي گرايي

البته قابل ذكر هستش كه مستنداتي از اين قبيل شايد به عنوان يك پروژه دانشجويي براي دوره كارداني مورد قبول واقع بشه ولي براي دوره كارشناسي خير.

ببخشيدا اين نظر شخصي من بود.

----------


## moghaddas

> دوستان عزیز سلام ... من تازه کارم ... لطف می کنید به من بگی چرا این سایت رو run می کنیم سمت چپ صفحه browser میاد ؟ و چطور میشه اون رو به وسط انتقال داد ؟


1- به اندازه صفحه نمايش و نوع مرور گرتون  بستگي داره.
2- بهتره داخل پروژه مثلا محتواي جداول (مثلا گريد ويو ) را انتخاب و اون را وسط چين كني.

----------


## moghaddas

*يك راه حل براي اينكه كاربر وقتي login كرد از ورودش در ساير صفحات سايت مطلع شود :*

1- در بالاي تمامي صفحات پروژه دو تا Lable قرار بديم. و Visible اونها را False كنيم.
2- در صفحه ورود براي رويداد button ورود به سايت يك session مثلا با نام "name" ايجاد كنيم تا محتواي txtusername.text را درون خودش ذخيره كند. مطابق زير :

Session.Add("name", txtUserName.Text);

كه در صورت معتبر بودن كلمه كابري و رمز عبور ، كلمه كاربري در session ذخيره مي گردد.

3- حال در تمامي صفحات سايت از كد زير استفاده مي كنيم :

lable1.visible=true;
lable2.visible=true;
Label1.Text = Session["name"].ToString();
Label2.Text = "خوش آمديد";

----------

